# Men's Black/White Saddle Shoes



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been searching for men's black and white saddle shoes (not golf shoes). I know RL Polo makes one but, are there any other quality manufacturers that do?


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

look at shermanbrothers.com under their private label....I believe they have black and white saddles there for $125. nice shoes

Eric


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 3, 2006)

Here you go . . .



There are three models:

SM-101 Black and white with a red hard rubber sole

SS-332 Black/White leather soled swing saddle

CM-133 Classic men's black and white


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

IMHO these are the equivalent of white figure skates. No way could I wear those. You'd really have to have a pair to wear these out in public. 

I have trouble with any saddle shoes, except the cordos Allen displayed a few months ago.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Black and White Saddle Shoes*

Thanks for all the information. These shoes were extremely popular with men in the late 50s to the early 60s. They were great with jeans, chinos (buckle in the back or course), and 100% wool dressy pants. They were usually worn with Adler all wool socks. They were even worn with shirt, tie, and sport coat. I'm tired of wearing sneakers and saddle shoes are perfect. Maybe their popularity can be brought back if a few "brave" individuals start wearing them again. No matter, I'm buying a pair - I love them!


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

I'd avoid the Muffy's saddles--a poorly-made shoe, very flimsy and thin.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I am a fan of saddles as well, although I do not have the fortitude to wear the black and whites. I prefer brown and mahogony, or even brown buckskin with a brown saddle.

I do want to purchase some of the "buff" or cream with brown models for summer time. I also like the cream with navy saddle variety. To me, it is still a classic look, but less glaring than the black and whites.

A side question - are you saying that you wore saddles in the 50s and 60s, or were you just pointing out that people did? If you wore them then, I would love to hear about some of your experiences buying them back when. I understand they were considered a bit of an "athletic" shoe? I have pictures from my father's old year books with most people wearing saddles or white bucks. I wonder if this was simultaneous or before the loafers craze, since I do not recall seeing many loafers in his pictures.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

alcon,

Interesting thread. Kindly post pics of you in your saddles. I think those leather soled ones look pretty cool, but do not have the IF to wear them.

I have recently purchased AE's shelton which comes in cordo (color) with a black saddle.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I am a fan of saddles as well, although I do not have the fortitude to wear the black and whites. I prefer brown and mahogony, or even brown buckskin with a brown saddle.
> 
> I do want to purchase some of the "buff" or cream with brown models for summer time. I also like the cream with navy saddle variety. To me, it is still a classic look, but less glaring than the black and whites.
> 
> A side question - are you saying that you wore saddles in the 50s and 60s, or were you just pointing out that people did? If you wore them then, I would love to hear about some of your experiences buying them back when. I understand they were considered a bit of an "athletic" shoe? I have pictures from my father's old year books with most people wearing saddles or white bucks. I wonder if this was simultaneous or before the loafers craze, since I do not recall seeing many loafers in his pictures.


I was in prep school from 1956 to 1959. I don't recall anybody wearing black & white saddle shoes at the school, but some of the boys liked white bucks...why I don't know, since it was a very dirty, dusty place. We dressed for dinner (coat and tie, decent shoes) and my freshly polished shoes would be coated with dust. Loafers were extremely popular among the boys, so I can certainly say that white bucks and loafers were contemporaneous in their popularity. I half suspect the heyday of saddle shoes may have been a bit earlier. Don't know if this is informative, but I hope it is of some help.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Blace and White Saddle Shoes*

Yes, I wore them in the late 50s. This was during the time when we bought our shoes at Tom McCann and Pat Boone and Elvis were the icons of the "college bound kids" and the "boogies." During the day it was saddle shoes for me but, at night Tom McCan "Snap-Jacks" were the shoes.! Tried hard to find Snap-Jacks recently but, no luck. Most of the athletes wore saddle shoes, dirty bucks, and loafers. A lot of them (us) wanted to feel like we were rebels (with or without a cause) at night and put on our black clothes, (black jeans) and Snap-Jacks - wow, did that bring back memories. The day uniform was - chinos (some great ones were striped) plaid or madras button down shirts, all wool Adler socks in mono-color, saddle shoes, and that beautiful Baracuta jacket in natural color. The different colors came along around 59 but, never really had the following of the natural color. If there was a dance then the uniform was a blazer, usually navy blue in wool with three metal buttons. Many times the jacket had some type of coat of arms (not unlike the RL Polo blazer. White shirt, narrow tie, and saddle shoes were also standard.) Around 58 pink shirts with light or dark grey wool suits were the rage. The shoes? Yep, those Elvis inspired Snap-Jacks!!! When I look back, your shoes really decided which high school group you belonged to. I remember one girl's parents making a comment to me that they thought I was a nice guy until they saw me with those. "...black Elvis shoes." Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

I am interested in getting a pair of black and white saddles as well. I just checked the sherman brothers website and I saw white bucks and brown saddles, but I didn't see black and whites. Any other recommendations where to get them?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

alcon said:


> Yes, I wore them in the late 50s. This was during the time when we bought our shoes at Tom McCann and Pat Boone and Elvis were the icons of the "college bound kids" and the "boogies." During the day it was saddle shoes for me but, at night Tom McCan "Snap-Jacks" were the shoes.! Tried hard to find Snap-Jacks recently but, no luck. Most of the athletes wore saddle shoes, dirty bucks, and loafers. A lot of them (us) wanted to feel like we were rebels (with or without a cause) at night and put on our black clothes, (black jeans) and Snap-Jacks - wow, did that bring back memories. The day uniform was - chinos (some great ones were striped) plaid or madras button down shirts, all wool Adler socks in mono-color, saddle shoes, and that beautiful Baracuta jacket in natural color. The different colors came along around 59 but, never really had the following of the natural color. If there was a dance then the uniform was a blazer, usually navy blue in wool with three metal buttons. Many times the jacket had some type of coat of arms (not unlike the RL Polo blazer. White shirt, narrow tie, and saddle shoes were also standard.) Around 58 pink shirts with light or dark grey wool suits were the rage. The shoes? Yep, those Elvis inspired Snap-Jacks!!! When I look back, your shoes really decided which high school group you belonged to. I remember one girl's parents making a comment to me that they thought I was a nice guy until they saw me with those. "...black Elvis shoes." Ha, ha, ha.


What is a Snap-Jack? Could you please describe it. We are obviously close contemporaries, but I was completely oblivious to the term until reading your post.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Black and White Saddle Shoes/Snap-Jacks*

I'm not good at this but, here goes. Snap-Jacks only came in black leather; I believe only Tom McCann sold them. They were a blucher with leather soles and rubber heels. Now comes the hard part. They did not use laces to keep them closed. Instead of having a soft tongue they had a mechanism that looked like a tongue but it was hard(firm) with small rails on the underside. These rails ran along the top of the shoes where the laces would normally be and would "snap" the tongue shut at the top of the shoe. It sounds complicated and "clunky" but, they were not. Another way to explain it would be to picture a blucher without laces or lace holes. You would then be able to see the tongue. Well, with Snap-Jacks the firm tongue (described above) would be in the place of the soft tongue. By pulling up the tongue it would close and lock the shoe shut. Elvis made them popular and they were a big thing in the late 50s. That's the best I can do. I'm going to post a Snap-Jack question on this forum.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*I remember those!*

Although I don't recall the name Snap-jacks, I do remember seeing shoes like you described. I'd completely forgotten about them until I read your post. Thanks for rekindling an old memory.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Terpoxon said:


> I am interested in getting a pair of black and white saddles as well. I just checked the sherman brothers website and I saw white bucks and brown saddles, but I didn't see black and whites. Any other recommendations where to get them?


Sherman Bros. have : I'm not sure if I'm bold enough for this...


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Black and white saddle shoes are for Catholic school girls. Sheesh! Everybody ought to know that.

M8


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Black and white saddle shoes are for Catholic school girls. Sheesh! Everybody ought to know that.
> 
> M8


They'd go with my pleated skirt and field hockey stick...


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> They'd go with my pleated skirt and field hockey stick...


Haha! LMAO! :icon_smile_big:

Yes, I hear they are into cross-dressing up there in the Northeast. Part of the British legacy, eh? :icon_smile_wink:

M8


----------



## bluiewest1 (May 25, 2007)

*Black & White Saddle Oxfords*



Terpoxon said:


> I am interested in getting a pair of black and white saddles as well. I just checked the sherman brothers website and I saw white bucks and brown saddles, but I didn't see black and whites. Any other recommendations where to get them?


I bought a pair of Footjoy spikeless Classics Dry Premiere golf shoes about two years ago and they are without a doubt THE MOST comfortable shoes I own. I like them so much, I purchased two more pairs this year. All of mine were slightly blemished and came from golflocker.com.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

alcon said:


> Thanks for all the information. These shoes were extremely popular with men in the late 50s to the early 60s. They were great with jeans, chinos (buckle in the back or course), and 100% wool dressy pants. They were usually worn with Adler all wool socks. They were even worn with shirt, tie, and sport coat. I'm tired of wearing sneakers and saddle shoes are perfect. Maybe their popularity can be brought back if a few "brave" individuals start wearing them again. No matter, I'm buying a pair - I love them!


Actually, as I remember it, they were more popular with young girls (and worn with a thick white sock) than guys; the "bobby-sox" set. I think that they peaked in the late 40s and very early 50s. If you ever see any old films of Sinatra's early concerts, you will note that most of the screaming girls wore them. 
By the late 50s and early 60s, they were always worn by male and female cheerleaders and were, therefore, frequently called "Ra-Ras." The top brand, according to my wife: Spalding. They were the alternative shoes to Weejuns.

https://histclo.com/style/foot/shoe/shoesad-man.html


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Black and white saddle shoes are for Catholic school girls. Sheesh! Everybody ought to know that.


My daughter is such a school girl, loves such shoes, and we haven't been able to find a source for any quality shoes in her size. Some are available for early elementary ages, then they trickle out.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

These are from the long-gone and lamented company Walkover. I've gotten to the point where I sort of ration the remaining wearings so I won't have to throw them out. If anybody sees a new pair like these, please let me know.










BTW - Muffy's are OK for kids, in my opinion (they typically outgrow shoes before they wear out) But adult posters to this board would not be satisfied with them.

Scott


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

alcon said:


> I've been searching for men's black and white saddle shoes (not golf shoes). I know RL Polo makes one but, are there any other quality manufacturers that do?


Seriously, do people still wear these in the states?
Blimey, if you walked down the steeet in a pair of those anywhere in the UK or Sweden, you'd be stared and pointed at from breakfast to bedtime.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Larsd4 said:


> You'd really have to have a pair to wear these out in public.


Exactly!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Larsd4 said:


> No way could I wear those. You'd really have to have a pair to wear these out in public.


Guess you've answered your own question: you don't have a pair.

Saddle shoes, in all color combos, were wore worn by just about every guy here in New England (every guy who wasn't a _hood) _throughout the 50's and 60's. And some of us, me for example, continue to wear them to the present day.

As Gene Autry sang....​


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Seriously, do people still wear these in the states?
> Blimey, if you walked down the steeet in a pair of those anywhere in the UK or Sweden, you'd be stared and pointed at from breakfast to bedtime.


You betcha, and love 'em!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> You betcha, and love 'em!


Well, each to his own I suppose. :icon_smile:


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Plenty of black/white saddles here:


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Seriously, do people still wear these in the states?
> Blimey, if you walked down the steeet in a pair of those anywhere in the UK or Sweden, you'd be stared and pointed at from breakfast to bedtime.


Oh, pfui. I mean, if I'm not wearing at least one item that gets me stared and pointed at, I figure I'm not doing my job -- or else I was going for a really subdued look that day. 

I guess I *do* have a pair.


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't own a pair, but wish I did. They can look great if done right.

https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aacourtpicnicdressyk8ql3.jpghttps://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aastudentssy0.jpghttps://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=auctionphotosapil0461kt4.jpghttps://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1930sesquire073ml9.jpg


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pictures. The sportcoat on the left in the final shot is outstanding (as is the entire outfit). (You have to click on the image to really see the pattern.)


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

alcon said:


> I've been searching for men's black and white saddle shoes (not golf shoes). I know RL Polo makes one but, are there any other quality manufacturers that do?


These may not be your size:


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

dshell said:


> I don't own a pair, but wish I did. They can look great if done right.
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aacourtpicnicdressyk8ql3.jpghttps://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aastudentssy0.jpghttps://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=auctionphotosapil0461kt4.jpghttps://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1930sesquire073ml9.jpg


Since we've been talking about a pair of "pair", to which pair do you refer? :icon_smile_big:

Seriously, I wore these while in college and once I graduated (15 yrs. or so ago). The pair I had were Bass, and I did not take care of them and simply wore them out. I would still wear a pair today if I found a quality pair in a EEE width - I think these are great, classic shoes, public perception be damned.

All the best,

AF


----------

